# Thinking of selling 585 for 595. What do you think??



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I'm a newbie so go easy on me.........I have an 06 585 (Black 53) which I love. It's only the second bike I've owned and I am REAL impressed with it. Now I'm seriously thinking of buying a 595(just because!!), BUT it makes no sense for me to own two high-end bikes. I hardly ride the one I have! I'm not really interested in using these components on the new bike. I would rather just sell it and buy the 595. I'm trying to figure out how much I have to put out of pocket. My questions are...1)My bike is mint, full Dura-Ace, all good parts, w/less than 600 miles on it. What can I expect to get for it? And #2) Where's the best place to try to find a buyer for it? Thanks, Chris.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I almost forgot........Any reason you wouldn't go from the 585 to a 595?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

travelling with it would be a b*tch, for one. i can see you coming up $1000-1500 short on a new 595 with Dura Ace.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

oh, what i should have added is: sell the frameset only, not the Dura Ace stuff. consolidate what you'll be losing.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

It makes no SENSE for any of us to spend more than a grand on a bike, since we ain't pros and could go just as fast on a cheap bike. Its not about that.
If you want the 595, and you can afford it and still be able t take your better half out for dinner, then go for it! You don't need anyone's permission!
The bike industry will thank you, and the guy who gets a good deal on your 585 will thank you. Everyone is happy. 
Cheers


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

A friend of mine asked me years ago, 'why do you have to justify it?'

I was ready to respond, but then had nothing to say. Still don't.

We only live once.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I looked at a 595 today, the first one I've seen in real life. I would like to buy one, NOW.........what do I ask for a mint, full D/A 585 with 600 miles on it??


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

CTinCT said:


> I looked at a 595 today, the first one I've seen in real life. I would like to buy one, NOW.........what do I ask for a mint, full D/A 585 with 600 miles on it??


WIsh it were a team white color! How much for just the frame/fork?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

CTinCT said:


> I looked at a 595 today, the first one I've seen in real life. I would like to buy one, NOW.........what do I ask for a mint, full D/A 585 with 600 miles on it??


 With wheels? Right around 5k?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

rensho said:


> With wheels? Right around 5k?


Hate to sound negative, but there is no way he'll get 5k for it, regardless of what he paid new.
You can find a 585 frame brand new, from Excel Sports, for about $2500, and easily build it up new for under 5k total. A used 585, even if only used for 500 miles, is gonna go on ebay for $1700 max for frame/fork, IMHO. Just check past completed auctions.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

gibson00 said:


> Hate to sound negative, but there is no way he'll get 5k for it, regardless of what he paid new.
> You can find a 585 frame brand new, from Excel Sports, for about $2500, and easily build it up new for under 5k total. A used 585, even if only used for 500 miles, is gonna go on ebay for $1700 max for frame/fork, IMHO. Just check past completed auctions.


Oops, you're right. I read it as a used 600mi 595.

In this case, yeah, more like $3600


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Less:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-585-55cm-W...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

If you get half of what you have invested, consider yourself good. You would come out much better just selling the frameset. But honestly, you have a 585 that you admittedly hardly ride, so why get a 595 other then trying to compete with the Jones'?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I say if you can afford it, go for it. Two observations I can make are this:
1. Shipping of the bike would be next to impossible. You cant take the post/seat out so you would have to create a special box for it and then get raped by the post office/airline.
2. You could save a bunch by using the DA parts and just selling the frame. Your frame will go for a lot higher true value than a whole bike. Selling on eBay is usually best to sell in parts. I bought a litespeed ultimate a few years ago with Record parts and Ksyrium wheels. It wasn't my size, but I bought it to resell. I picked it up for $2200 and parted it out and sold the bike piece by piece for $3200. An easy way to make $1000 in a week.

Like I said up front though, if you want it buy it. Life is too short to wonder what could have been. Buy it and ride it and be happy.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

spookyload said:


> I say if you can afford it, go for it. Two observations I can make are this:
> 1. Shipping of the bike would be next to impossible. You cant take the post/seat out so you would have to create a special box for it and then get raped by the post office/airline.
> 2. You could save a bunch by using the DA parts and just selling the frame. Your frame will go for a lot higher true value than a whole bike. Selling on eBay is usually best to sell in parts. I bought a litespeed ultimate a few years ago with Record parts and Ksyrium wheels. It wasn't my size, but I bought it to resell. I picked it up for $2200 and parted it out and sold the bike piece by piece for $3200. An easy way to make $1000 in a week.
> 
> Like I said up front though, if you want it buy it. Life is too short to wonder what could have been. Buy it and ride it and be happy.



Agreed. Strip down your bike and sell the 585 frame/fork/headset. Based on recent auctions, you'll get about $1500 for it. Use your existing parts for the new 595. So you'll end up being out $2000 for the extra money for the 595 frameset. That is your best bet.
Again if you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I put about 24 miles on it this morning. It's a great bike. I would love to just go buy the 595 but having two bikes like this for 600 miles a year is crazy. I have it figured out that if I can get $3,500 for it I will buy a 595. That is about half of retail. If anybody has a buddy that needs a bike E-mail me and I'll give you all the details!! Thanks guys.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

if my calculations are correct, riding 600mi a year equates to roughly 12 miles per week. I'm sorry, but i think you're wanting a $7,000 bike is rediculous. I hate to say it, but it is. That's 45min/week, or 1.5hr/2weeks. It seems like riding it that little wouldn't even allow you to appreciate the qualities of one of these bikes. 

i know i'm going to get chastised for saying that, but everyone is entitled to opinions right?

however, i'd like to point out i was the first to suggest limiting your losses and selling the frameset only. if you're going to buy a 595, that would be the way to go. Lose ~$1200 rather than $2500.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

600 miles is a little inaccurate. I started riding Aug of last year on a Trek 1200 and didn't get the Look until halfway through this summer. I'd guess that I did about a thousand total this year. I normally buy a new dirtbike every year, but at 40 years old, I have decided to quit racing Motocross (landed on my head a couple weeks ago) and get more serious about riding my bicycle. That's how I plan to justify buying a new bicycle, PLUS my wife has no clue how much a bicycle costs!!


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

If you can't do something on a 585 you won't be able to do it on a 595. 1000 miles a year is quite frankly not even enough to consider yourself a bike rider. Get real, get out there and ride before you think about buying anything else. You already have an awesome machine that most people would be envious of, if not sickened, by the lack of use it gets.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

haz a tcr said:


> If you can't do something on a 585 you won't be able to do it on a 595. 1000 miles a year is quite frankly not even enough to consider yourself a bike rider. Get real, get out there and ride before you think about buying anything else. You already have an awesome machine that most people would be envious of, if not sickened, by the lack of use it gets.


This has nothing to do with anything. The guy wants to buy a new bike. Why does he need a good reason??
Dude, if you want the 595 go for it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Agree. You want it, that is obvious. Get it and live. If you have he equipment you want, life is good. Especially if you have the resources to do it. You have my permission to do it! 

:23:


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

_If you can't do something on a 585 you won't be able to do it on a 595. 1000 miles a year is quite frankly not even enough to consider yourself a bike rider. Get real, get out there and ride before you think about buying anything else. You already have an awesome machine that most people would be envious of, if not sickened, by the lack of use it gets._

I'm no cyclist, never claimed to be. I'm a Dad, husband, motocrosser, business owner, dog owner, musclecar enthusiast, boxing fan, and a bunch of other stuff, BUT somewhere in there(NOT at the top) I'm also a guy that likes to pedal a couple mornings a week before work. I go out my front door and string together miles, sometimes 12, sometimes 20, and then I go to work. And you know what?? I like it, and I feel great! Like Gibson and Spooky said, I think I'll get myself a new 595. Maybe a white one.....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The only downside I have seen about the 595 personally is it is white. I personally don't care for white bikes, but if it works for you, grab it! Is there going to be a new color for 2007?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just went to the Look site. The blue/white looks nice, but the black is awesome!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

CTinCT said:


> _ I like it, and I feel great! Like Gibson and Spooky said, I think I'll get myself a new 595. Maybe a white one....._


_

I liked the white when I saw it as well, but now I'm leaning towards the gloss black ultra with the solid white lettering. I love sprinting and weigh 175, so I think I would like the stiffer frame._


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Going from dirtbikes to road cycles is a Good Move. Did so myself a few years back. For two years, we would head to the desert east of San Deigo, bringing our dirtbikes and our cycles both. But, you know, one year, we didn't even unload the Ktm and the DRZ..just left em in the Wells Cargo and concentrated on cycling...

.Still have the big Katoom, but I much prefer my 585 and log over 10,000 miles per year cycling now..maybe just one or two days on the dirtbikes...Once you start to build some fitness, I bet you'll find you do more and more riding..Go for it on the 595, if that is your wish and desire..Sell the 585 on ebay, or maybe try to work a deal with your Look dealer..trade in of some sort. If you bought it new and at full price, you will take a pretty good hit on it's resale, I am guessing.
Don Hanson


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I liked the white when I saw it as well, but now I'm leaning towards the gloss black ultra with the solid white lettering. I love sprinting and weigh 175, so I think I would like the stiffer frame.


Me too. I love the way the carbon weave comes through the logos on the white, but as soon as I saw the gloss finish on the Ultra I had to have one. It just so happens that one of the only 595 Ultra samples we have in the country got scratched on its way back from Interbike and is unsellable  

It also just so happens that it's my size. What to do, what to do...

*[email protected]*


----------



## yitch (Jan 21, 2006)

*Shut up and ride.*

Personally it seems idiotic to get rid of a 585 that you have ridden a measly 1000 miles on this year, just so you can have the latest and greatest sitting in your garage. I have ridden 7500 miles so far this year on my five year old KG281 with at least 25k total miles on it, and loved every minute of it. I guess some people would rather just look awesome with the 595 sitting on the back of their Cayene, than actually ride.
Go figure.
Best regards,

yitch


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

yitch said:


> Personally it seems idiotic to get rid of a 585 that you have ridden a measly 1000 miles on this year, just so you can have the latest and greatest sitting in your garage. I have ridden 7500 miles so far this year on my five year old KG281 with at least 25k total miles on it, and loved every minute of it. I guess some people would rather just look awesome with the 595 sitting on the back of their Cayene, than actually ride.
> Go figure.
> Best regards,
> 
> yitch


lol, you sound like the typical forum troll who is jealous of what other people have. Do you have a rule of how many miles you must ride a bike before selling it? If the guy can afford a expensive car and bike, then chances are he earned it.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

yitch said:


> Personally it seems idiotic to get rid of a 585 that you have ridden a measly 1000 miles on this year, just so you can have the latest and greatest sitting in your garage. I have ridden 7500 miles so far this year on my five year old KG281 with at least 25k total miles on it, and loved every minute of it. I guess some people would rather just look awesome with the 595 sitting on the back of their Cayene, than actually ride.
> Go figure.
> Best regards,
> 
> yitch


Geez, chill with the class warfare, Karl Marx. It might surprise you, but the fact that you've ridden your recent-vintage, top-of-the-line Look a few more miles than CTinCT does not, in my mind, give you the "proletariate street cred" to judge his buying habits. If you'd been training for the Aids-Ride on a hand-me-down Huffy with a broken spoke and no brakes, I might see your point, but you ride a LOOK for Pete's sake.

And by the way -- it's "Cayenne", with a double "n". I know this because I read it every time I lean my new, hardly-ever-ridden 565 against its bumper while I pump up a set of Zipps that cost as much as the GNP of some small African countries, strap on my carbon-soled shoes and polish my hundred dollar sunglasses. 

Can't we all just enjoy our toys and get along?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Pull the Trigger!!!*

Just buy the frickin' 595 already:mad2: 

I recently purchased a 585 and couldn't be happier. I can truly justify the cost of the frame compared to other makers and feel that I got what I paid for. A high end, smooth, fast and comfortable frame that I won't have to replace for a long time.

As others have said...you only live once:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've stared at the 585 and the 595 side by side at my local high-end bicycle store. Frankly, I think the 585 is the sexier looking, classier machine. To my eyes, the 595 seat tube is garish and klunky when compared to the rounder, more svelte 585 seat tube. The 595 decals are 'way too large. If the 585 has suddenly become old hat to you, why not check out something like a Colnago Extreme C or Extreme Power, a Pinarello Paris, or a Time Ulteam?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

skukta said:


> And by the way -- it's "Cayenne", with a double "n". I know this because I read it every time I lean my new, hardly-ever-ridden 565 against its bumper while I pump up a set of Zipps that cost as much as the GNP of some small African countries, strap on my carbon-soled shoes and polish my hundred dollar sunglasses.


Hahahahaha.....................wait a second................I AM jealous of your SUV!!!!  
But I like my C50 more the the 565, so there. heh heh. I'll have to live with my gas guzzling Jeep Grand Cherokee ltd.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't listen to anyone. Just go buy whatever you want to buy. No need to justify it, it is your hard earning money. Don't let anyone tell you how to spend it. well, maybe your wife since you're married.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

*C50 -- Hmmm.*



gibson00 said:


> Hahahahaha.....................wait a second................I AM jealous of your SUV!!!!
> But I like my C50 more the the 565, so there. heh heh. I'll have to live with my gas guzzling Jeep Grand Cherokee ltd.



C50 you say? I have owned my 565 for two weeks and 18 miles now. And if you look closely, there is a minor scratch in the bar tape. Do you think a C50 would look good leaning against a Cayenne?  

View attachment 70990


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

yitch said:


> Personally it seems idiotic to get rid of a 585 that you have ridden a measly 1000 miles on this year, just so you can have the latest and greatest sitting in your garage. I have ridden 7500 miles so far this year on my five year old KG281 with at least 25k total miles on it, and loved every minute of it. I guess some people would rather just look awesome with the 595 sitting on the back of their Cayene, than actually ride.
> Go figure.
> Best regards,
> 
> yitch


 Ouch. I can't believe you banged me on the car thing! My friends bust me about cars all the time because I drive a 15 year old pickup that I got for free. The thing runs good, and I'm happy in it.


----------



## yitch (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry,
I actually got you and the Cayenne guy mixed up to begin with, it's funny he was the one who responded to my post. I also am sorry for being an A-hole about your bike, everybody is right, you should get what you want.
Best regards,

yitch


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

yitch said:


> Sorry,
> I actually got you and the Cayenne guy mixed up to begin with, it's funny he was the one who responded to my post. I also am sorry for being an A-hole about your bike, everybody is right, you should get what you want.
> Best regards,
> 
> yitch


 No problem. It's cold here now, I'll buy one before spring. Next year I should have more time for pedalling. I'm in the Auto Rental business. I get excited by new bikes, but not by new cars. I am in the market for a 1970 Plymouth Superbird though.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

CTinCT said:


> No problem. It's cold here now, I'll buy one before spring. Next year I should have more time for pedalling. I'm in the Auto Rental business. I get excited by new bikes, but not by new cars. I am in the market for a 1970 Plymouth Superbird though.


Go buy the movie "cars" and you can feed your fetish for the superbird. It is even in Petty blue.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Go buy the movie "cars" and you can feed your fetish for the superbird. It is even in Petty blue.



My family actually took me to see the movie. It's the first movie I've been to in probably 20 years. I'm hoping that Santa brings the movie!


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

yitch said:


> Sorry,
> I actually got you and the Cayenne guy mixed up to begin with, it's funny he was the one who responded to my post. I also am sorry for being an A-hole about your bike, everybody is right, you should get what you want.
> Best regards,
> 
> yitch



Since I'm the only one insufferable enough to post a picture of his Look leaning against his Cayenne, it didn't take a genius to figure out who you were torching. It was pretty clear that CTinCT got caught in the crossfire.

It's nice that you patched it up with him.

As for your beef with Cayenne Guy, once you get past the fact that I'm not the world's shining beacon of humanity or humility, there's... errr....hmm.... ok then. 

Incidentally, much better work spelling Cayenne. 

Right, off I go.

Regards, Cayenne Guy.


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Pus*y.

More like Cayanne boy. Everybody compenates for something.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

senatorw said:


> Pus*y.
> 
> More like Cayanne boy. Everybody compenates for something.



Ahh jealousy. Sound kind of gay too. Not that there is anything wrong with that, fruitloop.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

senatorw said:


> Pus*y.
> 
> More like Cayanne boy. Everybody compenates for something.



Alright, I give. Everyone feel free to spell "Cayenne" however you like. But I "compenate" for nothing.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*a short essay on the Cayenne*



senatorw said:


> Pus*y.
> 
> More like Cayanne boy. Everybody compenates for something.





gibson00 said:


> Ahh jealousy. Sound kind of gay too. Not that there is anything wrong with that, fruitloop.


Well, I won't rush to accuse anyone of compensating for anything. What I will do is suggest that people learn not to act like children. "Pus*y" or "gay." C'mon, at 17 years old I wish to think that I wouldn't see such immature remarks outside of some of the delinquents I'm forced to share classrooms with. I assume you to be older than myself, and that my presence on this forum is merely the result of a fortunate upbringing and thus a beautiful Look bicycle. 

But, if we must talk about cars (namely the Porsche Cayenne), I _will _comment largely in *objective* terms. The Cayenne is a _Porsche_. It is the neutered brother of the Cayenne S, Turbo, and Turbo S. It costs more than $40,000. It's engine is an outsourced VW. It is slow. It holds no more passengers, in no more comfort, than a Honda Accord. It holds no more cargo than the averagely small station wagon. It gets below-average gas mileage. 
AND most important of all!
It is huge; like most other SUVs it would likely squash any car smaller than a BMW 3-series. I won't even begin to talk about how as a cyclist I'm inconvenienced by massive vehicles such as yours...

But wait, its an SUV, right! A sports utility vehicle! Wrong. In numerous car magazines, it has been criticized for its stark lack of off-road ability, and like we all know, SUV's are prone to flipping. Go ahead, persuade me that's the rugged transportation you were looking for.

While I won't say that you bought this obnoxious vehicle in the "kill-someone-to-save-myself" mentality, I do think that just about anyone buying a vehicle from the "luxury SUV" segment is doing so for _haute couture_ name recognition. It's a Porsche, man! No, bud, it isn't. This applies to Mercedes ML/GL, Volvo XC90, BMW X5/X3...the whole shabangabang; not to mention GM and Ford SUVs.

TO ALL READERS OF THIS FORUM: I must apologize bringing my opinions of motor vehicles into this cycling forum, but those cars just piss me off. Really piss me off.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I know something about Porsche, and something about bikes, and something about "stylin" and 'attitude'. I race a Porsche, so I know what those car owners are like..They don't think much of the 'chilli pepper truck' in the Porsche Club of America..but then, if it ain't a 911, they don't think it is a real Porsche...

But when I went over to the Masters Nats last summer at Park City, I had a nice DeRosa and a Look on top of my old VW Beetle...Priorities...More money in bike wheels alone on that ole bug..

What's all this got to do with Looks? Nuthin.

Don Hanson


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not saying anything about Porsche the brand. If I had $100k burning a hole in my pocket and a Look to go on its roof, I'd likely go out and buy a Carrera S. But the Cayenne...all "luxo-SUV's" in general, are pointless. That car segment is an oxymoron.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ethanweiss90 said:


> I'm not saying anything about Porsche the brand. If I had $100k burning a hole in my pocket and a Look to go on its roof, I'd likely go out and buy a Carrera S. But the Cayenne...all "luxo-SUV's" in general, are pointless. That car segment is an oxymoron.


 Well "Duh!" Of course they're silly POS's. I especially like some of the names.. The Titan, the Excursion, the Hummer...Silliest one of all, that hummer..Too wide to go off the interstate anyhow. Robbie Gordon tried to race one in the Baja 1000 but he kept tearing peices off on the sides of the "roads" down there..

I got my "new" SUV just for bike racing..An 84 VW Vanagon, because I can put my Look inside, along with all my spare wheels and trainer and still wake up after camping at the race start and brew some coffee on my stove, keep my recovery drink cool in the fridge while I race, get 26mph and it costs less than a Trek (less money spent on cars=more left over for fancy bikes and trips to ride em)..You +do+ see lots of Cayennes around bike races lately..."Road Cycling is the new golf", according to Outside magazine..or something, so some the Cayennes are migrating from the country club to the country side race courses..
Don Hanson


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Steve, how cool is this, we turned this into a Porsche board? Damn this forum for not having spell checkers.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

senatorw said:


> Steve, how cool is this, we turned this into a Porsche board? Damn this forum for not having spell checkers.



At least we're generating some interest, I suppose. Though it seems like the group is in in a "lynch the Cayenne/Luxury SUV dudes" kind of mood. Thank goodness your Lexus 470 isn't a luxury SUV. 

As for me, now that I've read the criticisms of SUVs and the Cayenne in particular, I can't believe I enjoyed driving that POS so much. I'm left with no choice but to install a trailer hitch with a four-bike rack on the 911 Turbo.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

that, my friend, would be one hell of a race vehicle.


----------

